# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Diarree pil zwanger?

## anonymdance

Hoi
28 oktober op een zondag heb ik seks gehad, veilig met condoom.
Maar zaterdagavond heb ik diarree gehad. Ik weet niet meer of dit voor of na het slikken van de pil was. Dus de avond ervoor.
Ik slik de pil altijd 's avonds voor het slapen gaan.
De condoom was blijven hangen waardoor er wat sperma uit gedruipt is.
Ik zat toen in mijn tweede week van de pil strip. Dus daarna nog een week gewoon geslikt en afgelopen zondag laatste pil geslikt dus 4 november.
Normaal word ik dan op donderdag of vrijdag ongesteld, meestal donderdag.
Maar nu ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld.
Hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben?
Ik zeg er maar wel bij, ik heb een periode vol stress.
Oja en mijn buik rommelt al drie weken, veel buikpijn en ineens steken.
Ik hoop dat iemand dit onduidelijke verhaal snapt en me kan helpen?

----------

